# Für Frau und Mann



## Krone1 (17 Juni 2013)




----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2013)

sowas braucht jeder Mann


----------



## krawutz (17 Juni 2013)

Möglicherweise hilft sowas ja auch gegen Durchfall.


----------



## CukeSpookem (17 Juni 2013)

Die ultimative Lösung bei Nasenbluten.......


----------

